# Sotogrande commute to Gib?



## katelk (Mar 10, 2018)

Hi,

I've been offered a job in Gibraltar and have decided I want to live further up the coast in Spain. 

Torreguadiaro was my first choice but there isn't really anything available to rent asap. So my Plan B is Sotogrande but the main issue is I don't drive so wherever I live I'll be relying on public transport.

Does anyone commute via bus from Soto to Gib, or know of people that do? I don't want to take an apartment and then find out its a nightmare getting to work!

I've looked at the Avanza bus timetable but I don't know realistically how long it would take having to cross the border too (if never actually done it)!

I know I could live in La Linea etc but I want somewhere that feels nice/safe and also that my family will enjoy visiting! 

Thanks


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

The border varies. At times the Spanish make things difficult but most of the time it's fine. I've not heard recently that it has been problematic. Thousands of people cross daily for work, some commuting from as far as (or possibly further than) Estepona so Sotogrande shouldn't be a problem.

Can't help with the buses.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

A two hour wait a couple of weeks ago. We must be unlucky. Depends on the time of day too, the new battleship may have offended them.

There is a live webcam here. Quiet today but it is Sunday and appears to be raining. Maybe check it out at different days/times.

http://www.frontierqueue.gi/frontiercamera.aspx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Isobella said:


> A two hour wait a couple of weeks ago. We must be unlucky. Depends on the time of day too, the new battleship may have offended them.
> 
> There is a live webcam here. Quiet today but it is Sunday and appears to be raining. Maybe check it out at different days/times.
> 
> http://www.frontierqueue.gi/frontiercamera.aspx


Was that by car? Most of the people I know who commute park in La Linea and walk over - which will be the OP's position.

I think foot queues are less common but they do happen.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Isobella said:


> A two hour wait a couple of weeks ago. We must be unlucky. Depends on the time of day too, the new battleship may have offended them.
> 
> There is a live webcam here. Quiet today but it is Sunday and appears to be raining. Maybe check it out at different days/times.
> 
> http://www.frontierqueue.gi/frontiercamera.aspx


Went in last Wednesday.Drove straight in and 5minutes to get out.Three weeks ago today we went down for the Rotary Club of Gibraltar car boot sale at Morrisons half hour to get in and 20minutes to get out.One thing I always do if I know we are going to Gib. is check what aircraft are going in and going out as this can cause tailbacks.Sometimes it's great and other times it's pot luck.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Try a Gibraltar forum or local paper and see if there is a lift-share section. It is doable by bus, but might take a while. Buses and taxis don't cross the border, so it will drop you in La Linea then you just walk through (no delays when you're on on foot) and get the local Gibraltar bus if your place of work is too far to walk. Some people even use folding bicycles!


----------

